# What animals communicate by knocking?



## NickW

I posted something similar about this in General Hunting and felt this was a more appropriate thread. The reason I posted on this subject is that I had an incident the other day in Redlands WMA area right next to Falling Creek.
To be honest, I have always been interested in the "possibility" of a Bigfoot, yet am not totally convinced of one until I actually see it. I am a "show me" type of guy.

Thus that is the reason I was standing next to the creek and hitting a rock onto a tree. Yes I actually picked up a rock and did that.Just to see if anything replied. It did. I thought "well thats weird did I really just hear that"? I waited a few seconds and did it again this time changing up the sequence (ie.. 1 pause then 3). I got another reply. This time a little closer. Now I am feeling a little rushed as my blood is moving a little faster thinking am I really hearing this? Now guys I am not sure what I heard but I SWEAR it replied back 5 more times..the last two were faint. I just kept pausing thinking that it was a bird (maybe it was?) and was knocking at the same time anyway but NO I was communicating with something I know that and noone can tell me different. It ONLY replied when I knocked. That I SWEAR is the only time I heard the knocks.  Now, here is how I can best describe the knocks without any audio evidence. It sounded a Little stronger than a woodpeckers knocks but it was Not so strong sounding as a bat on a tree. It was definitely wood sounding but am not sure what was hitting the wood..it Could have been a strong beak? It was very clear sounding not muffled except for the last two replies which were farther away. The knocks came from the same general location except for a variance of maybe 50 yards(I guessing the animal was moving). In all seriousness, everytime I would knock..EVERYTIME..I heard a Definite wood knock deeper in the woods. I even tried stopping for awhile and it did as well. Only when I knocked it would reply with at least 2 knocks sometimes three or four. 

Never were they in rapid fire as a Pileated Woodpecker will do and it happened several times. I was actually getting chills out there.

Now comes my question to anyone. I look at all strange things I find in the woods and rule out all possibilities. I am not one to say everything is a Bigfoot or an Alien or whatever..lol.  I want to think of what it could possibly be.

I have never had that happen to me.

I am posting here first as you all are experienced woodsmen/women (woodspeople?) lol. 

Does  a squirrel reply like that/woodpecker//etc? Help me because I can honestly tell you I was communicating with something in the woods and I was the only one around.

I am truly open to reason here.  Anyone have some thoughts? 

 Nick


----------



## hevishot

puff puff pass....


----------



## Nicodemus

You mentioned that it replied back with 3 or 4 knocks. Are you sure it wasn`t just a double knock, so close together, that it almost sounded like one knock?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

hevishot said:


> puff puff pass....



Doooooooood!!


----------



## chadf

why didn't you go in the direction of where you heard the noise to see if you could find tracks or the gw messing with you?


----------



## tony2001577

OK we need 1 large freezer a big ol monkey suit and ..............oh wait .................


I am just messing with you , but why not go in the direction on the noise ? i mean if your out looking for them by making noise , why not ? go back to where you were on the wma and try to get it to answer again and go to it .


----------



## NickW

I deserve the posts..thats cool..lol

Good question Tony. I didnt put this part in my post cause it was so dang long...Once the replies stopped, I did drive back close to where I heard it from and walked into just the edge of the woods. It was prob a 40 yo pine stand and the underbrush was sort of open. Does the Forest Service do controlled burns there? But I did not venture much farther..maybe I should have.

Hey it may have been just some kind of bird..I just want to know..Ill go back in one day.

Nick


----------



## NickW

Sry..I see all the posts now..just to edit..Nicodemus I am glad you are here. There were several doubleknocks but not all of them..any thoughts what makes that?


----------



## chadf

what where you doing there? Looking for Bigfoot?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

chadf said:


> what where you doing there? Looking for Bigfoot?



Naw man, he was smokin a fattie!!


Just messing wit ya Nick!!


----------



## trckdrvr

Yep..A definate bigfoot..or a alien..or both.

maybe  a alien bigfoot


----------



## NickW

No,  Chad I was burned out from my business and let someone else run it that day and played hooky..Was going for a hike. Obviously, I do have an interest in Bigfoot though.


----------



## NickW

Ill prob just write it off as a bird..I know it happened and it was lengthy and replied back and forth but who the heck knows????

I just keep thinking about it..

Nick


----------



## trckdrvr

Well you figured out what drives a bigfoot further away fron 'ya
Now if you can just figure out how to call 1 into 'ya.

And what the season/dates and limits are on bigfoots..er..bigfeets...er...whatever.

Good luck.


----------



## chadf

intresting to say the least!

Wonder how many people are gonna go beat rocks on the tree now? I've never got a response when I bang rocks on a tree!


----------



## NickW

Thats kinda funny Chad..I dont know..I have actually done it several times and only one other time I got two replies..never like this..


----------



## chadf

you do this regularly? 

Have gotten a response before also?


----------



## NickW

no not regularly..Like I said earlier I havent been out in the woods in awhile. The only other good response I got was at night south of Helen in '07. I did have a friend with me and he thought I was crazy to do it. We were trout fishing and at night I led him farther back in the NF and we tried it around midnight. The first reponse was way off and hard to hear..the second one was loud and close. It freaked him out and he would not stay anymore so we left.  Who the heck knows????


----------



## chadf

What made you start knocking rocks on trees?


----------



## NickW

Again, I started doing this crazy thing when I got interested in the possibility of Bigfoot and reading what others have posted on the subject.


----------



## chadf

Dont mess with him when you find him, haven't you seen those jack links jerky commercials?


----------



## Murphy

Echo????


----------



## NickW

HA..Nice cartooning Murphy..

no echo..


----------



## CAL

Nick,
I know what you are talking about.I have heard to different creatures making knocks like they were communicating with each other before.I took it to be some kind of bird when I heard it.It has been a while since I heard such a noise but I have heard what you are describling before.What I heard was real loud and rather fast like some type of woodpecker.


----------



## dawg2

NickW said:


> Ill prob just write it off as a bird..I know it happened and it was lengthy and replied back and forth but who the heck knows????
> 
> I just keep thinking about it..
> 
> Nick



A lot of people have never heard it, but turkeys will make a "knocking" sound. They make a variation between a loud water drop to a knocking on wood sound.  It can be several knocks in sequence.  The last bird I killed this year was in a group and they were doing it.  It sounded like someone hitting a tree with a stick or rock like you described.  

They do not do it a lot, and not all of them do it, but I have heard it several times.  I would not have guessed turkey until I saw the bird making the noise.  My guess is its a locator sound to find the other birds in thick woods.  One would do the "knocking" sound several times about one second apart and then another farther away would repeat.  This went on for 15 minutes.  Then I shot him  The others flew off.


----------



## Nicodemus

Raincrows have call that sounds like a knock. It`s almost always in a series though.


----------



## dawg2

Nicodemus said:


> Raincrows have call that sounds like a knock. It`s almost always in a series though.



I have heard crows make knocking sounds too.  But the knocking a turkey makes is REALLY deep and louder.  Sounds just like someone hitting a tree.  You can make a similar sound by sticking your finger in your mouth and "popping your cheek" but they do it deeper and the sound really carries.


----------



## lagrangedave

Echo ?


----------



## backwoodsjoe

It is a Swamp Hairy Bugger. I saw one near the Blast sitting under an overpass near the river. He was knocking on a wine bottle and singing Statesboro Blues !  I caught the "If you can't make it baby....yo sister Lucille said she wantta go" ! I love Macon Georgia !


----------



## Jighead

Could of been another bigfoot enthusiast thinking you were bigfoot and replying to your knocks. Probably not, just a thought. Think I might go above the house here on Chatt. WMA and try it tonight, on 2nd thought, maybe not !


----------



## NickW

Dawg2, I did not know that about the turkeys..that could have been it..I am going to look into that a little more as well as the Raincrow info Nicodemus said.

Jighead, I thought about someone sitting deeper in the woods just waiting for someone to knock on a tree. I prob wouldnt want to meet them anyway. Let us know if something knocks back.  

I have probably tried to knock 10 times before when I hike esp. when I am alone when your senses are more in tune with the woods. Like I said I am hitting about 20% on responses. But this one went on awhile. 

Nick

ps Do you all know the area I am talking about?


----------



## dawg2

NickW said:


> Dawg2, I did not know that about the turkeys..that could have been it..I am going to look into that a little more as well as the Raincrow info Nicodemus said.
> 
> Jighead, I thought about someone sitting deeper in the woods just waiting for someone to knock on a tree. I prob wouldnt want to meet them anyway. Let us know if something knocks back.
> 
> I have probably tried to knock 10 times before when I hike esp. when I am alone when your senses are more in tune with the woods. Like I said I am hitting about 20% on responses. But this one went on awhile.
> 
> Nick
> 
> ps Do you all know the area I am talking about?



I'd put my money on a turkey.


----------



## camonammo

Thats weird because just the other day , I was near the falls in Redland WMA and heard something knocking. I thought maybe it was a Bigfoot hitting a rock against a tree, so I picked up a rock and started hitting it against a tree to answer back.  Each time I would answer its knock it would knock again. Wow thats strange.


----------



## trckdrvr

camonammo said:


> Thats weird because just the other day , I was near the falls in Redland WMA and heard something knocking. I thought maybe it was a Bigfoot hitting a rock against a tree, so I picked up a rock and started hitting it against a tree to answer back.  Each time I would answer its knock it would knock again. Wow thats strange.




Mystery solved.


----------



## Jighead

I was on Chattahoochee WMA on a top of a high slope, decided to to give it a try, no response. I'll try again next time.


----------



## dbodkin

Naw.. man that was Tony Orlando & Dawn... You know.. "Knock Three Times"...

Just kidding I couldt resist...  Maybe a woodpecker??


----------



## Murphy

I would bet it was a animal of some sorts When I was hunting Chickasawhatchee Sat morning hunting Everytime I shot my .22lr I kept hearing a sound like a big bird squawking It wasn't real loud or high pitched just low keyed and odd sounding after a couple of shots I couldn't take it anymore and decided to investigate i walked over towards where I heard the sound and when i got close it was a big doe making the noise  I saw her and she kept looking back in the other direction I got within 10 yards of her and she turned and saw me and froze up then made the noise again a pine cone fell behind me and she was gone  I have never heard that sound before Im guessing she was talking to her baby but I only saw her


----------



## marknga

dbodkin said:


> Naw.. man that was Tony Orlando & Dawn... You know.. "Knock Three Times"...
> 
> Just kidding I couldt resist...  Maybe a woodpecker??



you stole my answer....


----------



## NickW

Well whatever it was was knocking or tapping or whatever back to me several times..(more than three..lol)


----------



## iwatmi

NickW said:


> no not regularly..Like I said earlier I havent been out in the woods in awhile. The only other good response I got was at night south of Helen in '07. I did have a friend with me and he thought I was crazy to do it. We were trout fishing and at night I led him farther back in the NF and we tried it around midnight. The first reponse was way off and hard to hear..the second one was loud and close. It freaked him out and he would not stay anymore so we left.  Who the heck knows????



What was your friend scared of. If "bigfoot" was gonna hurt you they would have done it already. Think about it, would you let someone come in your yard littering and "going to the bathroom" and just remain hidden? If "bigfoot" does exist, and I hope they do, they are harmless or extremely patient beings.


----------



## Tugboat1

During my younger, inquisitive years, when out in a remote patch of forest I would, I admit, knock my head against a tree. The first coupla times .... nothing. Then one day I tried it. I mean really tried it. The moon was a waning full moon and since my sign is an earth sign, I think, and since my muse was all about, I got the most peculiar and amazing response. I butted my head against a sweet gum and I heard the most distinct ringing. I COULDN"T BELIEVE IT! Now I heard one time that sasquatches are really musical creatures with tremendous sense of rythm, ( Satchmo is really a misspelling) so I did a little snare drum roll as best I could between a double trunk sour wood and dang if I didn't hear a horn section answer in three quarter time before I passed out. Honest, I SWEAR! There's mighty spooky things out there folks and if you don't believe it just give it a try.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I think it was more than likely another guy who heard you knocking and answered and was just as intrigued by the whole thing as you were. I've heard the turkey sound that has been described, too-and what Nick was talking about. A rain crow (cuckoo) can make a noise that sounds just about like hitting two pieces of wood together. If there is a bigfoot, I doubt that the best place to find it is on a WMA in Georgia. The woods just ain't wild enough in the Southeast to hide Sasquatch for hundreds of years.


----------



## Researcher31726

Interestng...If the woods could only talk...
Sue


----------



## NickW

I understand and can appreciate the views expressed here. We will just say for now that it was a bird of some type.

Nick


----------



## Smokepoler

We always follow our knocking with a call.
"YOOOO-HOOOO", or "HOOTIE - HOO,HOOTIE - HOO". When we hear a reponse of the same, we know we are deling with the REAL Sasquatch, and not some Smart Aleck Turkey, who is trying to pull the fan over our eyes.
Sorry, just couldn't resist.


----------



## GlassEyeJones

It mighta been somebody in the woods just messin with ya.


----------



## BBQBOSS

lay off the peyote.


----------



## trckdrvr

Smokepoler said:


> We always follow our knocking with a call.
> "YOOOO-HOOOO", or "HOOTIE - HOO,HOOTIE - HOO". When we hear a reponse of the same, we know we are deling with the REAL Sasquatch, and not some Smart Aleck Turkey, who is trying to pull the fan over our eyes.
> Sorry, just couldn't resist.



Hootie-Hoo.....There it is again..did you hear that?

Hear what?

If you'd quit knocking on that tree,i could hear it...
Someone/thing..is Hootie-hoo'ing me?

Get the gun and the camera quick..it might be bigfoot.
I didn't bring the gun..we are just scouting.

Well hand me the camera..i ain't missing this..

I thought you had it.










and quit knocking on that tree!


----------



## deedly

Chipmunk, I heard this noise in the deer stand and saw the chipmunk making it. He was standing on his hind legs and would bounce when he did it. I could tell it took a pretty good breath each time he "knocked". I have also heard hen turkeys make knocking sounds that sounded a lot like the chipmunk.


----------



## Bowyer29

hevishot said:


> puff puff pass....



I think it is puff puff give.....


----------



## Swamprat

When I hear a knock-knock I usually go answer the door and so far bigfoot has not been on the other side.

Go to the skunkape web site and they have all of these outings trying to hear "knocking" for communication by ol skunkie, to bad 20 flunkies sign up and pay money to listen to a so called researcher's butt kisser hike a quarter of a mile away from a predertimed spot and bang on a tree at a certain time.


----------



## Incawoodsman

I don't know about big foot. But when I was hunting in Paulding about a month ago in the valley following a creek bed, there was this sound I have never heard before in my life. Sounded like a primate. Thats the only thing I could relate it too. My dog and I both stopped in our tracks. Wasn't really threatning, or was it scary. But it was odd none the less. I need to find something on the internet that has all the common Georgian animal sounds.


----------



## NickW

Swamprat..I am familiar with those "outings" and I agree with ya..do not give them much credence..but I do give you KUDOS for your Avatar!! I will start reading all your posts now! 

Inca, That sound you heard might make ya stop and think? Maybe thats what was knocking back at me?? 

Since this post, I have been contacted by others who have heard similar...who knows??

Nick


----------



## j_seph

Just hope when communicating like this that you do not make their matting sound. Cause you or it is in for a bad day.


----------

